# Hộp Nhựa Đựng Cơm 4 Ngăn HT25



## nhuyrvc (15 Tháng năm 2021)

*Hộp nhựa đựng cơm 4 ngăn ht25* là dòng sản được lựa chọn sử dụng nhiều nhất tại các quán bán cơm văn phòng và thức ăn mang về. *Hộp nhựa ht25 *với phần đế bằng nhựa PP, nắp PET trong nguyên sinh cao cấp, an toàn tuyệt đối với sức khỏe người tiêu dùng. Với thiết kế 4 ngăn, đựng được phần cơm, canh, đồ xào, đồ mặn rất đa dạng.





*Mua hộp nhựa đựng cơm 4 ngăn ht25* ở đâu tại TP.HCM ?
*Hộp nhựa đựng cơm ht25* bốn ngăn đế đen nắp trong đặc biệt phù hợp với các món ăn tiện lợi như cơm trưa văn phòng, bún đậu mắn tôm, sushi,... bởi hộp nhựa ht25 được thiết kế hướng tới tính tiện lợi, khả năng bảo quản thực phẩm tốt và dễ dàng hơn trong khâu vận chuyển. Hộp nhựa ht25 được thiết kế gồm đế hộp và nắp hộp với chất liệu PP cho đế hộp dùng đựng được thực phẩm nóng và dùng được trong lò vi sóng, nắp hộp chất liệu pet có tính thẩm mỹ khá cao.
Đặc điểm *hộp nhựa ht25 dùng 1 lần* :
-Màu sắc: đế đen – nắp trong
-Chất liệu: đế PP – Nắp Pet
-Kích thước: 26.7*19.1*4.5cm
-Số lượng đóng gói: 300 cái/ thùng
Công ty TNHH RVC luôn hãnh diện là nhà sản xuất & cung cấp dòng sản phẩm *hộp nhựa đựng cơm 4 ngăn* số 1 hiện nay trên thị trường. Sản phẩm hộp cơm tại RVC 100% được sản xuất từ hạt nhựa nguyên sinh, gía cả siêu cạnh tranh, hộp cơm dùng 1 lần đa dạng mẫu sản phẩm, kích thước




*Mọi thông tin chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ:
CÔNG TY TNHH RVC
11 đường số 7, khu phố 7, phường hiệp bình chánh, quận thủ đức
Hotline: 0975 663 984 - 028 37263142*


----------

